

Which Y Combinator company would you fund? - dmillerconj
http://www.asoftwarestartupguy.com/2011/03/which-y-combinator-company-would-you.html

======
rwar
moki.tv - It takes the best of all worlds (Netflix, Amazon, iTunes, Hulu,
etc.) with respect to online video and spins it with IMDB and Facebook.

------
benologist
AppHarbor. I can't wait till I've got some spare time to go play with what
they're doing. I suspect they're going to be ridiculously big even if .NET
isn't very popular in these parts.

~~~
rdl
What is the reason to use them vs. Microsoft Azure? (I know very little about
.Net, Azure, or AppHarbor, but Microsoft seems to position Azure as the .Net
hosting solution). I agree that if that isn't the case, they're the top of
this YC batch; otherwise idk.

~~~
michaelfairley
(Not knowing much about .NET myself, I can only repeat what they said in their
pitch). They apparently use a standard stack, whereas Azure runs on a heavily
customized stack that requires extra work to make a standard .NET app run on
it. Think Django vs. Django on AppEngine.

------
kapitalx
This list (allthingsd list) isn't complete. I'm not sure if there is a reason
why some are missing, so I won't spill any names.

~~~
jkincaid
The other companies were "off the record". This is journalist lingo for stuff
you can't write about. It's an agreement between YC and the press in
attendance that they won't write about companies that don't want to be 'outed'
as being part of YC (or haven't announced their existence at all).

Sure, someone could go and write about those companies anyway, but they
wouldn't be invited back.

------
ipince
Grubwith.us is really appealing to me. I've wished for something like that for
some time now. If I could make it, I'd be grubbing with them today..

I also think the concept is very appealing to restaurants as well. Adding
value for everyone seems like a sure win to me.

------
pathik
All of them. Yuri Milner style. Diversifying your investments in YC's
portfolio would be better than an index fund, I guess.

------
netcan
lanyrd.com - I know nothing about any of them, but I like the idea.

------
DFectuoso
Maybe convore? I am not sure, they sure got a interesting community

~~~
rhettg
Convore was fantastic during pycon

